# Forest of Dean off piste



## Al Randall (Jul 31, 2019)

I'm a beginner but I'm looking to get away from the sanctioned trails at the Cannop centre at the Forest of Dean. Can anyone recommend any easy trails at Mallards Pike. I did Razorback this morning and found it a little challenging part way down despite it being graded Blue. It was however dark and wet under the trees and there appeared to have been extensive forestry work done which didn't help. Which blue trails at Mallards Pike are actually blue? I have done Dowies, Shutcastle etc. and found them to be OK so I'm looking for more of the same.

Al


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

https://www.trailforks.com/region/f...z=12.9&lat=51.78887&lon=-2.53665&m=trailforks


----------



## Al Randall (Jul 31, 2019)

Thanks for that but I already have it, that's how I know I did Razorback. I'm also a bit wary as it is not always up to date. A few weeks ago I did Supercross, which was easy and Supercross DH which was desperate. At the time they were both shown as blue in Trailforks but DH was recently upgraded to black I noticed. I was well out of my depth which is why I am looking for more personal recommendations.

Al


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

can you preface these threads with the general location in question? most of the people reading this site are in North America. I suggest you post such a hyper-local question in this forum: https://forums.mtbr.com/europe/


----------



## Al Randall (Jul 31, 2019)

I would rather unsubscribe from the site. How do I do this? If I don't log in again will it just expire? I don't find the site particularly user friendly. I never seem to post in the right place and the list of possibilities is too numerous.

Al


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

this forum is very easy to use. you just have to look for the right place to ask the question, which takes 5 seconds of reading the list of sub-forums.

My suggestion was simple and helpful, so I'm sorry if my attempt to help you find the right answer by simply using the appropriate forum was stressful.

if you don't want to use it, there is literally no way to delete yourself. just log off and don't log back in again.


----------



## Al Randall (Jul 31, 2019)

Sorry didn't mean to offend but I do honestly feel that there are too many choices for where to post.

Al


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

You can never unsubscribe. You are doomed to be lost in here with the rest of us for all of eternity! Hahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

OP ,if the forum had fewer choices ,how would anyone be able to find anything?


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

You can check out any time you want, but you can never leave. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Al Randall (Jul 31, 2019)

All I can say is that I don't have these issues on any other forum but I accept it may be my fault.


----------

